# Billing 99211 for RN Time



## mmackey (Jul 16, 2013)

I've recently read an MLN Matters, Number SE0441, about billing a 99211 E/M for RN time. We are currently not billing this code for our RN time, but would like to hear if anyone has experience getting reimbursed for these services.  Can anyone give me feedback on this subject? 


Thanks,

Michelle Mackey


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 16, 2013)

you must meet the requirements for incident to to bill for RN in the physician office setting  which means among other things the provider must be in the office at the time of the visit.  What exactly are you want to use the 99211 for?


----------



## Brandilyn (Jul 29, 2013)

*??*

Are you able to use this if the patient comes to the ER with an outpatient order; for example,  patient has leg bag catheter and out of town physician gives them an order to have leg bag changed.

can our ER nurse document on an outpatient record that she changed patients leg bag?  There is nothing to capture the supply charge for the leg bag adn the nurse has examined and documented everything.

Can we use the 99211??


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 29, 2013)

If you are billing for the facility then you may charge whatever level of service this meets according to your individual facility criteria, it might be a 99281 or a 99282.  as far as documenting an ER visit as an outpatient clinic visit.. you will need to have a designated say urgent care clinic you can use a 510 revenue center with.. you cannot bill and ER location as a 510 revenue center and you cannot use 99211-99215 in a 450 revenue center.


----------

